# Camera bag that will fit my D90 with battery grip attached?



## arcooke (Oct 12, 2010)

Most camera bags I'm finding will fit an average size DSLR.. but I'm not seeing much out there for people who have a battery grip attached to the camera.  Does anyone have any recommendations?

I don't actually have a battery grip yet, but I plan to sometime in the nearish future. 

Thanks


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 12, 2010)

Where are you looking?   
On a side note, if you want to look uber pro you can get the canon backpack, it will fit a gripped DSLR with a 70-200 attatched as well as two other lenses and a flash.  Not to mention the Canon logo tells people that at leas you made one good decision.:lmao:

The Crumpler 6/7/8 million dollar homes. The lowepro fastpacks, Domke etc.  I use  a Lowepro fastpack and a Crumpler 8mdh and I can fit a gripped body and several lenses, flash ect into each.


----------



## arcooke (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm looking on Amazon mostly.. since I have a Prime account for free shipping

And no, I'm not getting a Canon bag for a Nikon camera.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 12, 2010)

If you go to Adoramas site there are options to sort the bags listed by size.  That may help you narrow down your search.  Just because you plan to  buy on Amazon doesn't mean you have to limit yourself to searching there. Also, Adorama is good about having free shipping on lots of items.  I would check multiple photography related sites and then search for the product I decided on to find the best price. I buy a lot from amazon but at times I've seen them jack up prices to cover the "free" shipping, and that includes my prime account.


----------



## k10387 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just recieved a Quantaray back pack as a gift and it has plenty of room for gripped bodies, lenses, flashes, and other assorted items. Also have a few older lowepro pro-35 shoulder bags that I picked up at yard sales for like $5 each and are plenty big enough for a gripped body and a few lenses, etc.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 12, 2010)

My tamrac shoulder bag and backpack both hold them. Sometimes they will refer to "pro bodies" which would be a gripped body thats larger ( like the 1ds ). I know bhphotos catalogue lists them tgis way but not sure about their website. If you plan on switching lenses and accessories often, I would avoid the sling style packs, you will just end up removing it or risking dropping stuff, so for the same price you can often get more room in a normal style backpack.


----------



## myfotoguy (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you looking for backpack or shoulder bag type?

I have a gripped D300 and use a Kata DR466 (DR 465 would work too, just no laptop compartment).

I also use a Lowepro AW200 Stealth reporter with grip attached.

How many lenses/flashes do you need to accomodate? You might check the manufacturers sites for more detailed info not on Amazon, sometimes they have guides to help you determine if a specific bag will fit your needs.

Also, check Reviews - Cambags.com Camera Bag Resource. for user bag reviews and images of gear loaded into particular bags. It's mostly user submitted and not every single bag is included, but it may provide you some help.


----------



## arcooke (Oct 12, 2010)

A little update.. I just went to Fry's and checked out some of the bags they had there in person (Case Logic, Lowepro, and some other off-brands).  My suspicions were confirmed when I physically looked about 15 bags and only a small handful of them were built to accommodate a gripped camera.  Most of them had a compartment just big enough for a standard body and a hole or extension for a lens to fit through.

I'm looking for a backpack type.  I'd like it to have straps to hold a tripod on the outside, room for 2-3 extra lenses, filters, a flash, and a few various other small accessories I may need to bring with me (just pocket space).  Foam padded preferably, rather than basic vinyl supports.  I don't really need room for a laptop.. might be nice to future-proof myself, but at the moment I don't even have a laptop.. and when I get one I have no idea what size I'd get.  So I can do without that.  And I want all that plus cheap.  :lmao:

Thanks guys.. I'll look into your suggestions so far.

EDIT:  That cambags.com site was pretty helpful actually. I ended up looking through everything they have on adorama and so far this is my favorite as far as size/features/price goes: http://www.adorama.com/LPFL300BK.html (Lowepro Flipside 300)  Someone said it fit their D700 w/ grip.  Has enough, but not too many compartments for me, has a tripod strap on the outside.


----------



## mrpink (Oct 12, 2010)

I use a Kata 3N1 10 for my gripped D90, it is a tight fit but it works.  I would probably suggest going up a size or two for a little more wiggle room.





p!nK


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 12, 2010)

537503 Tamrac 5375 Adventure 75 Back Pack for Digital or Film SLR Camera Body with 5 Lenses, Flash, Tripod and Accessories, Gray/Black

There is the one I use. It holds a gripped 7D snug and can also hold it with a 70-200 2.8 IS attached. I like the expandable pouches from tamrac that you can hook on the warious strap area on the pack. That way you can carry things like filters, extension tube, TC, and a flash, where you can grab it on the move. I use the tripod holder mesh to hold some hoods and I actually use the strap for expansion on the side to slide one leg of my tripod through. Makes it easier to open the bag with the tripod still attached.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 for Tamrac midsize bags... Mine is the 5374.  This is my second bag and am thinking about getting the next size up.  Need more space...

Go ahead and get the 5375 if you can. 

I can leave the 70 - 200 VRII or the 24 - 70 attached to the camera.  I just have to move the divider.















Pics taken with BB Torch


----------



## KibblesNbitz (Oct 12, 2010)

Those backpacks are all fine.....if you want to look like the 40 year old virgin! 

I keed I keed :hugs:

But seriously, look into the Dakine Sequence backpack. I ordered a clik elite compact at first, but returned it for the Sequence. It has a bunch of space, I'm pretty sure I could fit a small family inside. The inner camera compartment is also removable, and it has a shoulder strap so you can use it as a shoulder bag if you wish. The downside is that it is big, so its not going to be anything compact on your back. But by far my favorite feature is that it opens from the back, where your back rests. This is great because you can set it down on the ground, open it up and get your stuff out easily, and put it back on your back without getting dirty since the outside rests on the ground. Perfect for beaches, hiking, skiing, etc. Also, its much harder for gear to fall out if you leave the zipper open and its impossible for thieves to get at your gear when its on your back.  It also had a removable rain cover and tripod straps, as well a bunch of other huge pockets. Also, one thing you cant see in the photo, it has a waist strap with two felt-ish pockets on each side, which is perfect for lens caps or other stuff you want to access quickly. Another big plus is that it doesn't look at all like a camera backpack, so it doesn't become a target like something with big CANON or LOWEPRO letters. I have the black version with the gray straps, but they have two different colors each design year. 

The only downside is the price. Its $160, but I ended up getting mine for $129 with shipping. I got it from ebags.com, when they were having a 20% off any single item sale, which they have quite often. I ended up getting it for $120 plus $9 for shipping. 

Here's the manufacturers site, but look on google or especially Flickr for some much better shots.

DAKINE : SEQUENCE


----------



## DerekSalem (Oct 13, 2010)

I realize you said Backpack style so I'll start off with saying look at the Crumpler backpack lines. They're *incredibly* durable and good for protection.

That being said, I love my 7 Million Dollar Home (crumpler messenger-style). It's super sexy and can carry anything I want to put in it (right now my 7D, 24-105, 70-200, 50mm, 430EX, hoods, cables, card reader, battery charger, manuals, extra batteries, and there's still room. If I keep the 70-200 on the body it does touch the bottom of the bag, but there's still enough room to close the bag comfortably without having to worry about putting pressure on anything. Plus there's enough protection on the bottom that even dropping the bag wouldn't really do anything to the contents (since the rest is sitting comfortably and although the 70-200 has the weight of the 7D on top of it most of the weight is resting on the pads inside).


----------



## HelenOster (Oct 13, 2010)

arcooke said:


> Most camera bags I'm finding will fit an average size DSLR.. but I'm not seeing much out there for people who have a battery grip attached to the camera.  Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I don't actually have a battery grip yet, but I plan to sometime in the nearish future.
> 
> Thanks




Don't know whether you're a POTN member (fab bunch of members over there, as here!)

There is an excellent bunch of reviews of camera bags here: 

Camera Bag Reviews - The Complete List - Canon Digital Photography Forums

that has been put together by members.


----------



## arcooke (Oct 13, 2010)

I picked up a Lowepro Flipside 300 on eBay.. we'll see how that one works out for me.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## markj (Oct 15, 2012)

arcooke, get the cannon bag, their safer, most crooks by-pass the cannon bags for the Nikon bags.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 15, 2012)

Uh oh!  Another 2010 thread back from the dead.  Quick, someone drive a stake through it's heart.


----------



## Bustingloose4u (May 11, 2016)

I bought the Lowepro Nova Sport 17L AW Shoulder Camera Case Bag for DSLR; Reg. 39.00 and up, for 16.99 on EBay.

Lowepro Nova Sport 17L AW Shoulder Camera Case Bag for DSLR Slate Gray New


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

Bustingloose4u said:


> I bought the Lowepro Nova Sport 17L AW Shoulder Camera Case Bag for DSLR; Reg. 39.00 and up, for 16.99 on EBay.
> 
> Lowepro Nova Sport 17L AW Shoulder Camera Case Bag for DSLR Slate Gray New





 
Thread started Oct 12, 2010  and the OP last seen October of 2011.  Wonder if the OP managed to find a bag in the last 5 1/2 years?


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 12, 2016)




----------



## KC1 (May 12, 2016)

No one uses camera bags anymore?
Seems still relevant to some people.
Shrug.


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2016)

KC1 said:


> No one uses camera bags anymore?
> Seems still relevant to some people.
> Shrug.


If it is relevant it deserves one of two things.  
1. Posted in a timely manner so it has meaning to the OP.
2. It's own new thread.


----------



## Bustingloose4u (May 12, 2016)

But, where do you draw the line on what is and isn't art?


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 13, 2016)

I hate kittens.


----------

